# Needing lots of Good Karma



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2016)

My main market is in jeopardy again. Blasted city cannot get it figured out. After throwing out the last production company that could not run the market efficiently and bringing in the young fella that has managed that market since he was in his teens they have put it back up for bid. :-(. He is doing such a great job and brought back most of the former vendors, and does everything they ask they are at it again. Do cities ever learn, they has a mess last time. I see more emails to council in my future. Back to prayers that I do not lose my market again, I love this market and it was like going home after the last time I left. This young man needs all the good karma and prayers he can get. Because of the city requirements they have caused him a lot of un-necessary debt on top of everything else


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 2, 2016)

Sending prayers!


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Apr 2, 2016)

Prayer from me, too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ditto here. It's so hard to find and get into a good market.  Hope it works out


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh boo! I remember reading how happy you were to be able to go back to this market. I truly hope it works out - prayers and good karma going out to you.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2016)

Thankyou all. Boo is right, the whole scenario is absolutely ridiculous.  I was ecstatic to get back to this market, since I have a pretty large customer base there. I will not stay if it changes which should make all the other soapmakers out there happy. Maybe enough prayers will work again


----------



## Rowan (Apr 2, 2016)

Big time prayers winging their way from me to you!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 2, 2016)

Prayers and good wishes being sent to you.  Good luck.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck in everything working out the way it should!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 3, 2016)

Thankyou everyone. Keeping my fingers crossed and saying my prayers. I can say I could not deal with all the Cr*p cities dish out.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's prayers and hoping the city pulls their head out of.....


----------



## Marshall (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope it all settles in a positive light for you.


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 4, 2016)

Bureaucracy rears its ugly head:evil:.  Hope folks come to their senses in this case!

We are still in the process of lining up markets for the season.  Some are easy to deal with, some are not so easy.  I have one that isn't making a decision if I'm in or out for another 2 weeks!  Another that is changing the location in the mall parking lot because she thinks it is a cuter location!  I checked it out, hard to find, can't leave our cars at the booth, not good visibility and away from the produce people!  "sigh"


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is an update, the vote is coming up again and our market owner is a nervous wreck. City council needs their head examined. Now they are looking at a terrible market production that care nothing about their vendors and their fee point is approx $75 per week with a $15 electrical charge. That is crazy and not a crafter out there can make any money with those prices. 

Any good Karma and prayers will be greatly appreciated. Oh yes, Party Works whom brought down the market last year also re-applied for it. So I wrote another one of my long emails to all Council, Mayor and City Manager, lol, explaining how things work... This is Deja Vu all over again. A new vendor we have is going to send an email tonight explaining how this company they are considering works. She had a booth with them for awhile and told me they are awful to work with.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 21, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Bureaucracy rears its ugly head:evil:.  Hope folks come to their senses in this case!
> 
> We are still in the process of lining up markets for the season.  Some are easy to deal with, some are not so easy.  I have one that isn't making a decision if I'm in or out for another 2 weeks!  Another that is changing the location in the mall parking lot because she thinks it is a cuter location!  I checked it out, hard to find, can't leave our cars at the booth, not good visibility and away from the produce people!  "sigh"


Being near produce can really make or break a soap vendor. I am always in the Farmer Market end of the market. Good luck to you with your markets this coming season


----------

